# L245 swap turff rims on 2 wheel drive



## Po-man (Sep 10, 2008)

I hate my turf rimsand tires . I have a great little L245 with 16in rims and turf tires.

I know they made a L245 with 2 wheel drive and ag tires/rims 11.2x10 X 24 and 15 or 16 inch front rims. some guys just put car tires on these.

I need to know if I can find these ag style rims front and rear and if so.... is it a straght swap? DO they have the same lug pattern?

Thanks
Guys

Po-man Out


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

We just bought new turf tires for a new Kubota that we got at work. The rims were around $500.00 each and the front ones came with tires, the back ones were just rims that we put those big balloon tires on. Those rims and tires we took off will sit there for the next 20 yrs in our way but I know they would never get rid of them. Sorry I cant be of more help. You can get those from Kubota but it will cost ya.


----------



## Po-man (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Morgan. I wish I could have traded them.

Did they swap right over or did they have to do something special or have special hubs? where did they buy them? did they have them shipped in? I wonder what the cost was for that?

Thanks
Po-man Out


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry, I just saw this, 
Yes we did swap right over within a few days of owning
Im pretty sure that they got the rims from Kubota as they are orange and match the tractor perfectly, and yes we had them shipped in. The back rims were $500.00 a piece for just the rim and the front tires came in with tires already mounted so I can say exactly what they cost. I just heard the prices from my forman, so I can say exactly


----------

